# Hi I'm new to this too!! ~



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I would just like to introduce myself. I've been browsing the boards and making new buddies in the chat room but I've finally plucked up the courage to post as a newbie!
Well I'm 33, DH 35. TTC for 4 years. Originally DH went to GP as he had had mumps as a teenager (14 ish). GP's told him everything was fine his end. Struggled on for a further 2 years without any luck before my GP referred us. Had the barrage of tests only to find out DH had very low sperm count! His GP's got it wrong (they told us after re-looking at his test result!) A wait of 1 year on NHS, but complained about error and had first ICSI November this year. BFN after 7 follies but only 1 egg collected & fertilised. Looking at drugs   go to clinic again in March to start again.
I hate needles but have put myself through the injections (means to an end) and had a course of 10 acupuncture treatments too! Brave me!! I've also tried reflexology & Reiki, anything to help us really.
I would love to hear from all other peeps out there who would like to get in touch to chat & stuff.
We got through Christmas OK (got BFN 13th DEC, bleeding 13th day of 2ww too - think I gonna avoid the 13th   ) Went to my sisters - she and my other sis know about us having treatment but rest of family in the dark. didn't put up any Dec's or send any cards people who know us are probably thinking we are hard nosed so-and-so's!   
well back on the ride again and pick ourselves up to start again and afresh in the new year. Trying to be positive (I know it doesn't sound like it from what I've written   !!)
anyhow sending    vibes out to everyone in this world!! Power to the FF!!!!


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

hi and welcome to the forum.  Sorry you have been having troubles.  You have come the right place where you will find plenty of people who can offer support and advice.
My christmas was ruined also as got a BFN on boxing day and i bled during the 2ww which started on day 10.  Well HAPPY NEW YEAR and may all yours dreams come true. luv jannie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello again [email protected]!   Can give you an official welcome now.   

Welcome to FF you will get lots of support and advice on here and its a good place just to let off steam! 

Give me a shout when you start tx and I'll do the same for you(hopefully March/April time)

Goodluck and lots of     and   

Happy new year, fingers crossed 2007 will be good to us  

Linda xx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanx girls,
You're right that there is support out there, especially in the chat rooms almost 24/7!!
I'm sorry Jannie that you got bad news too   Are you planning another Tx in the new year too?
Maybe 2007 will be a good year for all us FF!!
Right Linda! I hope you will be prepared for my 'letting off steam'   (I swear a lot you know   )

Thanx for the support and welcome in the new year - its tonking down with rain here in Hartlepool  
Karen xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

[email protected]  - Welcome to FF hope that you'll get loads of support from the folks on FF, who can understand our situation and the difficulties

I saw you asking about the tickers at the bottom of people's name, if you search there is a instruction page how to do it in the technical support section.  Also to add your person details go into your profile and forum profile ID- I'm not very techincal.

Best wishes and Good Luck with you.  

Like you I wanted to forget Christmas as I lost my baby in Dec, but my donor and his partner helped me get into the spirit of it, but for New Year's Eve I just want it to fly by, and then I can focus on next cycle. Wishing you all a positive and happy new year.

L xx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

so [email protected] you could be doing lots of that and getting lots of this! 

Linda xx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm sure you will look after me Linda  
I found the tickers too JJ1 !!
I will be good, Though I do get verbal tourettes at the wrong time of the month   and when I'm going through Tx too!!!  
I feel better about 2007 already  

Karen xx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Gave you extra bubbles for making me laugh!!  

Just to let you know bubbles ending in 7 are supposed to be lucky!!!

Linda xxxx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Linda,
Thanks for the bubbles!! I am collecting them now!!
So 7 is lucky!! Bring on next year woo hoo!!!!! 


Karen xx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Karen

Just wanted to officially welcome you to ff hun.  It was nice speaking to you in chat last night.  Think we went bit daft with the   though   the more the merrier though.

Everyone on ff is so supportive and are always there for one another, dont know how i managed without it now   .  

Best of luck with your upcoming cycle will be sending         to you

Happy new year
love shona


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Karen

So sorry about your BFN
We didn't feel like Xmas much either, but can't imagine how much worse it must have been for you though... 
You're amazing to be so positive so soon about trying again   

Did Acunpuncture help you at all?  Have been thinking about it for this cycle (currently day 4 down-regging) but am bit needle phobic too!  At what stage in the cycle did you have it?

Good luck for a better 2007  

Bec x


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

hi Karen.  Yes i plan to try again but just waiting for the follow up appointment.  Glad your finding the sight useful. luv jan xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi karen and welcome to the site 

Glad u have joined us and posted a message - this site is fantastic for advice and support and u will never look back!

Sorry to hear that your last treatment was a BFN but massives of good luck for march.

Kate xx​


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Bec,
good to hear that you are considering 'alternative' therapies!
I had accupuncture just before staring the down reg. Then I had reflexology in the middle of Tx. I think I had Reiki somewhere inbetween   !!
Why don't you have one session of Accupuncture - or better still ask the practitioner if they can put 1 needle in you so you can see what it feels like. If its ok, then have some sessions! Not cheap things I know but if it relaxes you....And you will need relaxing when you have down reg'd. I sorta hit a brick wall when my levels were below 100! Its like the menopause in one fell swoop! I felt utterly useless and I was   like a trooper!
Good luck with the rest of your tx
Karenxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Karen, Just thought you might like to know that their is a North East thread that you could join. You would be more than welcome to chat with us all and we often meet up as well if ya fancy a real good natter.

Which clinic are you at? Im at the Cromwell in Darlington.

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Karen
Thanks.  Think I might be brave and give it a go.
Agree down-regging is pants - feel crap already!  My poor DH is trying to keep out of my way! 
Bec x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Bec,

Because the DRegging is so pants you'll be sooo relieved to get those stimming injections the needle phobia will be lessened!  

Glad to hear you're coping with it so far. Funnily my hubby stayed out of the way too! Also was a lot more careful about his choice of words and how he responded to me when I finally got to DR point  

Acupuncture really is worth while and you sort of get used to having needles stuck in you when you're doing IVF so I suspect acupuncture will feel like a doddle. Word of warning though go to an acupuncturist that uses the finest of needles - apparently not all of them do  

Good luck with the rest of your cycle, CG x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks bronte,
I will have a go at posting in the northeasties too. I think it would be great to meet too, is there a meet happening soon?
Karen


----------

